

Show HN: Bookmark by voice Chrome extension (Google Chrome speech API demo) - viach
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/piconka/fpienblnmnnlojdcknfmeicdefhafako

======
viach
Here is a demo video
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L5GLxIXlUTM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L5GLxIXlUTM)

